# 7” Mounted In-Dash TV Monitor!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I need to see more pics of you guys’ set-up like this. 
I will be changing from my 5.6” Set-up 









here to this









Thank You!
-Will


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I wsh I could do that. Nice


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Damn that looks good. The only other cars Ive seen do this are Civics. 

What are you gonna do with your old screen? 
You can always give it to me if your not gonna use it.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

wow, that's freakin' tight. Nice set up!


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

thats not real hard to do if you know fiberglass


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks really good!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm already in the process of doing the new 7" screen


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm in the process right now of doing this...I sold my 5.6" TV and bought a 7.2" screen to go here...

and I moved my CD player down..


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Right before I was gonna buy your screen you sold it. 

Oh well. Maybe next time. Good luck on the setup and keep us posted.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

finished!

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/alb/Pics-Mods/DSCF0010.sized.jpg










http://www.nissanx.net/gall/alb/Pics-Mods/DSCF0019_001.sized.jpg


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's awesome. Wish I had the money to do that to my car,  .


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. If only us B14 owners could do that.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

I would be too scared to do that (even if I could afford it). Some people see stuff like that and try to smash it for the hell of it (jealous I suppose). Looks great though.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You know what would be cool and maybe even safe. If you made a piece that goes over the screen when your not using it. That way when you leave your car, nobody will know that there is a screen hidden inside.

jbean made a good point about some people.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *You know what would be cool and maybe even safe. If you made a piece that goes over the screen when your not using it. That way when you leave your car, nobody will know that there is a screen hidden inside.
> 
> jbean made a good point about some people. *


good idea thanks I will try it!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Muy Bueno!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

very nice looks very clean......almost as good as the 20 inch indash screen built in a custom carbon fiber dash in a civic i saw at Hot Import Nights..... waiting for pics to get developed


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *very nice looks very clean......almost as good as the 20 inch indash screen built in a custom carbon fiber dash in a civic i saw at Hot Import Nights..... waiting for pics to get developed *


thanks....


----------

